

Twitter commits social suicide - lambada
http://www.forbes.com/sites/markgibbs/2012/01/26/twitter-commits-social-suicide/

======
chc
This article is high on emotion, but low on thoughtful commentary or
substance. Of course nobody likes censorship, but citizens of these countries
are already subject to it, and the technical problems here are purely
hypothetical. In describing "what could happen," they seem to be taking the
worst-case scenario — what would happen if both the programmers at Twitter and
the professionals who use it for their business were in fact rabid howler
monkeys — and then twisting it to make it look even worse. In the end, the
only part of the article that doesn't seem disingenuous is the emotion, and
that is not particularly enlightening.

------
zerostar07
I don't think it makes sense to censor individual tweets, indeed it's
impossible to find out if a tweet is pro nazi etc. They re probably gonna be
banning whole accounts of unwanted organizations. In any case I agree it's not
a wise move at all to censor anyone like this.

------
Mistone
funny to me that twitter has benefited so much for being a disruptive source
of information and has proven itself useful in political uprisings around the
globe. This move seems to be stating that they will now decide "how" people
use the service and if the usage does not meet their criteria - the user is
SOL. The Pro/Anti Nazi argument is pretty stupid and entirely subjective - but
the bottom line is that this is indeed censorship and just plain lame.

